# 3lb 12oz small mouth



## troy16

This is my 3lb 12oz proud angler smallie that I caught with my uncle at Enemy Swim Lake by Waubay, SD


----------



## diver_sniper

Congrats, nice fish. Did ya let him go? What was the length? What'd ya catch it on?


----------



## troy16

diver_sniper said:


> Congrats, nice fish. Did ya let him go? What was the length? What'd ya catch it on?


nah. was my first PA bass so im getting it mounted.. never got a length. and it was caught on a top-water lure (not sure what its called)


----------



## ileddog

Gee thanks troy. You mention your uncle but not me. Who netted it for ya? THATS RIGHT.


----------



## troy16

ileddog said:


> Gee thanks troy. You mention your uncle but not me. Who netted it for ya? THATS RIGHT.


haha sorry randy! i forgot.. kinda new to this thing here... next time ill be sure to do so.. got go fishin first tho!!


----------



## Rick Acker

Troy, cool that you're getting your first one mounted. Next time though you should check out the new line of replica smallies. I have one from the Tim Winnia line and they are better than the real thing. Skin mounts over time can crack, loose their color and shrink. Replica is the way to go and you keep those whoppers in the system for next time.


----------



## diver_sniper

Hey Rick, question for ya. I'm sure this is easy info to find, but I'll ask anyways. What do you need to do with the fish when you catch it to get a good replica?


----------



## Rick Acker

Hey DS, Just need a photo, so the Taxi can get the color as close as possible...As you know, fish like smallies can range from real brown to real green...Length and girth measurement and that's it! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Do you need multiple girth and length measurements?


----------



## diver_sniper

How close to the actual fish can they get with a replica? I've caught fish before that I've noticed have had especially large mouths or tall backs for their weight, and then just the opposite, I've caught fish that have had parts of them that seem a little smaller than normal. If you take a few extra pictures with a ruler held right up to the fish could you possibly get a more accurate replica? Or is that not something they can do?


----------



## OverLord

The day I decide to get a replica, Ill end up catching a bigger fish next time out. I guess I should just set a length/weight goal. If Next smallie I catch over 6.5lbs I'll have to measure and get 20 or so pics of it. I do get pictures of all my "quality sized" fish, that seems to be good enough for me. I like watching the big ones swim away.


----------



## dixiekay

Here is an example of our replica smallmouth. We paint from photos so everyone looks different.You can check out more coloration smallmouth's on our site.


----------

